# Wolves don't want Waiters. Why not trade Irving?



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Wolves refused to deal 29 years old Brewer to Cavs for Waiters.

Waiters trade value has been decreased day after day. I believe that the reasons are
1. Waiters need 25% more touches than last year, but his touches has been significantly cut this year.
2. Without touches, Waiters is unable to get himself in the game.

http://probasketballtalk.nbcsports....e-as-rockets-ready-to-trade-for-corey-brewer/


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think the Cavs should trade Irving for a collection of role players. Their entire bench is a joke and is one of the main reasons they're struggling right now.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

3 starters need more touches, not enough ball.

Without Irving, everyone else will have more touches.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

how about this: Waiters, Shawn Marion and a second rounder for Steve Nash?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

seifer0406 said:


> I think the Cavs should trade Irving for a collection of role players. Their entire bench is a joke and is one of the main reasons they're struggling right now.


I don't think their bench is the issue. Yes, they have the worst scoring bench in the league, but this is to be expected when you have the best player in the world, a top 3 PF in the league and one of the best scoring PG's in the league. Even then their bench team isn't all that bad. Waiters, Thompson, Miller, that white guy whose last name can **** off because I don't remember how its spelled, Harris, this isn't a bad bench team by any means with a starting five like what the Cavs have. 

Irving is still a very young player, it's not a good idea to trade someone like him away when he's already so good at such a young age on a talented team like this. My only issue is that his playing style does decrease the effectiveness of Lebron and Love, arguably the best superstar combo you can have in the NBA right now in terms of most fit to have play alongside each other. I'd say give Irving some time to adjust, but right now as much as I hate to admit it, he is one of, if not the main reason for the Cavs offensive struggles. 

And who could you get for Irving anyways?



e-monk said:


> how about this: Waiters, Shawn Marion and a second rounder for Steve Nash?


Dude, shut up! You don't want to give our GM any ideas! He could see this post!


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

oh but I do


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

XxIrvingxX said:


> And who could you get for Irving anyways?


Rajon Rondo!



XxIrvingxX said:


> Dude, shut up! You don't want to give our GM any ideas! He could see this post!


God I hope so.


----------

